# Moving out most recent villager?



## froslass (Apr 21, 2020)

so i have 9/10 of my dreamies and i had a plot open but someone moved in to the empty plot.. i wanted to search for my last villager but i have to move out the villager that moved in. i've had some difficulties moving out my most recent villager before and i could only do it when i moved in someone else. so i'd just like to ask is it possible for the most recent move in ask to move out, just very unlikely? i'd rather not move out any of my other dreamies atm. thanks!

also sorry if this has been asked before


----------



## Loubelle (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm pretty sure you aren't supposed to be able to move out the most recent villager, however I had a villager move in and then ask to move out a day or two later, so they would've been the most recent. I'm not sure if that is a change they have made or if it was some sort of glitch that allowed that to happen (as we know this game has a lot of glitches), but yeah I was able to

edit: she was my 7th villager i believe, so she wasn't the last villager I could've had


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 21, 2020)

froslass said:


> so i have 9/10 of my dreamies and i had a plot open but someone moved in to the empty plot.. i wanted to search for my last villager but i have to move out the villager that moved in. i've had some difficulties moving out my most recent villager before and i could only do it when i moved in someone else. so i'd just like to ask is it possible for the most recent move in ask to move out, just very unlikely? i'd rather not move out any of my other dreamies atm. thanks!
> 
> also sorry if this has been asked before


I couldn't find a good villager on an NMT island yesterday! I hope the plot is either still available or with a good villager.


----------



## froslass (Apr 21, 2020)

Loubelle said:


> I'm pretty sure you aren't supposed to be able to move out the most recent villager, however I had a villager move in and then ask to move out a day or two later, so they would've been the most recent. I'm not sure if that is a change they have made or if it was some sort of glitch that allowed that to happen (as we know this game has a lot of glitches), but yeah I was able to


interesting, that's good to know! thanks, i'll try to move out my recent move-in and see.


Bk1234 said:


> I couldn't find a good villager on an NMT island yesterday! I hope the plot is either still available or with a good villager.


yeah me neither lol. that's how this villager ended up moving in ;-; hopefully you have more luck getting a good villager than me though


----------



## jreamgardner (Apr 21, 2020)

the first time i had my tenth villager he asked to move out when i tt a few days later but now my most recent never asks to move out so idk i think the update changed it


----------



## moonshi (Apr 21, 2020)

In my experience, you can't get the latest villager to naturally ping you to move out but you can use an amiibo and kick them out that way. If you need the 10th spot to be an open slot, you may have to cycle someone out first. It's what I had to do.


----------



## Miyukki (Apr 21, 2020)

Currently in the same boat. I have 9 of my dreamies already and my last slot was occupied randomly. Been trying to get rid of that guy for two days now but he just doesn't want to leave.
I'm assuming it's just RNG (I TT in order to make them leave) so I hope it's not the case that the most recent villager won't ping


----------



## froslass (Apr 21, 2020)

jreamgardner said:


> the first time i had my tenth villager he asked to move out when i tt a few days later but now my most recent never asks to move out so idk i think the update changed it


yeah i've had the same experience i swear i had the most recent move in ask to move before but now they never move out


moonshi said:


> In my experience, you can't get the latest villager to naturally ping you to move out but you can use an amiibo and kick them out that way. If you need the 10th spot to be an open slot, you may have to cycle someone out first. It's what I had to do.


i would assume this is the case but i'll keep trying 


Miyukki said:


> Currently in the same boat. I have 9 of my dreamies already and my last slot was occupied randomly. Been trying to get rid of that guy for two days now but he just doesn't want to leave.
> I'm assuming it's just RNG (I TT in order to make them leave) so I hope it's not the case that the most recent villager won't ping


yeah it's really frustrating lol.. let me know if you have any success with moving them out!


----------



## 0ni (Apr 21, 2020)

man if it changed in the latest patch i'm gonna be miffed - I moved in Sherb so I could trade them to someone else, but turns out they managed to get him on an island in the meantime anyway. Now i'm trying to cycle Sherb out because I already have 2 other lazy villagers and would like a Jock personality on my island.


been trying for ages and he just won't go - although i will say, Sherb is far from the worst villagers to have stuck on my island lol


----------



## moonshi (Apr 21, 2020)

froslass said:


> i would assume this is the case but i'll keep trying



Good luck! Please share if you find a way to!


----------



## froslass (Apr 21, 2020)

Eiji said:


> man if it changed in the latest patch i'm gonna be miffed - I moved in Sherb so I could trade them to someone else, but turns out they managed to get him on an island in the meantime anyway. Now i'm trying to cycle Sherb out because I already have 2 other lazy villagers and would like a Jock personality on my island.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep that happened to me when i got zucker from an island and wanted to trade him. it took me more than a day to move him out and i had to get roscoe out before he could move, but it could be rng who knows lol. i kind of went insane during the whole process tbh


moonshi said:


> Good luck! Please share if you find a way to!


thanks! currently no luck so far but i'll try for a few more hours and post the data i've gotten after


----------



## metswee (Apr 21, 2020)

I was wondering this too?? I have been trying to cycle out my latest villager for over 5 hours and Ive had every single villager ask to move out EXCEPT the latest villager and Im not sure why 

If it turns out it was changed in a patch I guess I just wasted time


----------



## Faux (Apr 21, 2020)

I've had my latest move in ping me.

That said, talk to someone who wants to move out, but you want them to stay. Say no. That will reset who can ask next.

If you're TTing / don't mind TTing, load up maybe a year into the future. Someone will absolutely want to move. Find them ASAP. If it's who you want to leave, say yes. If not, close the game WITHOUT SAVING. Make sure to do that before the auto save kicks in, so you have to be fast!

Once you've closed, move one day forward and check again. It will keep generating someone who wants to move until you've answered them, and as long as auto save didn't kick in, it will rng someone (hopefully) different every time.


----------



## metswee (Apr 21, 2020)

Centuria said:


> I've had my latest move in ping me.
> 
> That said, talk to someone who wants to move out, but you want them to stay. Say no. That will reset who can ask next.
> 
> ...


I am gonna try this! if its not who u want do u talk to them anyway or no?


----------



## Faux (Apr 21, 2020)

metswee said:


> I am gonna try this! if its not who u want do u talk to them anyway or no?



To be safe, just shut it off ASAP. No need to talk to them because it won't save that you talked to them in any case. : )


----------

